# Do you 'feel' that a software update is as good?



## neilms (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a feeling that like me, you are suspicious about upgrading using *freebsd-update upgrade -r xx*! I have used FreeBSD since around number 7 - on and off as a home user / enthusiast. When the time comes to update - I use the software but afterwards, I always end up burning a disk and doing a fresh install.

Why? I have a feeling - no evidence at all, just a feeling in my gut - that the software update cannot give me a clean install. There will always be some inconsistency somewhere or there will be something that is never quite right. For example, after the software update from R 9.0 to 9.1, I tried to run *portsnap fetch extract* and my system kept shutting down.

I bet this will not happen when I burn a disk and install 9.1 cleanly.

Do you feel the same way I feel about software updates? What I mean is, do you trust a disk more than the soft method? I can't believe that there are people that update without doing a fresh disk install.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

It depends.  If your system can't handle updating, something is wrong and it's likely to give problems either way.

A fresh install means I have to migrate and merge all my old settings and files.  Updating is faster and easier.


----------



## neilms (Jan 12, 2013)

That is right. The big drawback is loss of configuration settings that are built up over time. But I am going to keep a written log book now, with all of my configuration settings.

Example - I will write down everything that is going into (or out of /etc/rc.conf). This way, I hope that when the next release comes - all I will have to do is save my /home files to a backing store. Then when tuning the new system - refer to my journal... it may be a bit of work to do this, but I am sure it will pay off and help me to understand my system a little clearer


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2013)

There's an easier way.  When you install a new system, just copy all your old directories to new backup directories on the new system.  Then you can open two editors and compare, or use diff(1).  It's also good to mark custom changes you make with comments.  For example, I put my initials in a comment with each non-default setting in config files.  Then I can grep(1) or search for my initials.

Some very smart people use revision control systems for config files.  I have not gone that far, but it's tempting.


----------

